# coriline Algee



## Rogergolf66 (Dec 24, 2006)

I was reading you can introduce different colors of coriline algee to your tank I have lots of puple and some red. where can I get it from? how do you intrduce it to a tank?


Roger


----------



## Mrmofo (Feb 11, 2007)

ive heard of this thing called 'purple up' used to introduce purple algea growth


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

purple up doesnt really do anything. the best thing to use is b-ionic. we have green purple and some pink coraline algea in our tank.


----------



## Mrmofo (Feb 11, 2007)

b-ionic ay, seen that in the shops, how fast does that stuff work?


----------

